

Go channels in good old C - signa11
http://devcry.heiho.net/2012/07/go-channels-in-good-old-c.html?m=1

======
eaxitect
As I previously posted here on sometimes ago, please check
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6570785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6570785)
to see there are libtask, lthread and others as well. FYI.

